# Substrate Question



## LeShrimp (Jul 3, 2013)

So I have decided to create my first African Cichlid tank.My only problem is substrate. After researching quite a bit I noticed people suggest that you use crushed coral but unfortunately this is what I have. 








Are these pebbles to big for the Cichlids to sift though? Or should I just completely replace my substrate?
EDIT - Sorry just realized this is in the wrong section.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

LeShrimp said:


> So I have decided to create my first African Cichlid tank.My only problem is substrate. After researching quite a bit I noticed people suggest that you use crushed coral but unfortunately this is what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This section works fine. If you are planning on mbuna I would strongly suggest going to 20# silica sand. It is also called pool filter sand. Most home improvement stores will have it at a very reasonable cost. Only pain with it is the initial cleaning, you can check out the article in the library on cleaning it.

Mbuna love to dig and you will get to see additional great behavior from your stock if you put sand in indtead of gravel.


----------



## LeShrimp (Jul 3, 2013)

Yea I was hoping to start with mbuna. So I guess I will look into the sand. Also any ideas on the gravel? Is it really a big problem for mbuna?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

LeShrimp said:


> Yea I was hoping to start with mbuna. So I guess I will look into the sand. Also any ideas on the gravel? Is it really a big problem for mbuna?


It is not a problem, the fish just exibit more of their natural behaviors with sand. I personally like the look of sand much more and sand also makes for a cleaner tank IME. But again, there is nothing wrong with gravel it will work.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If your keep cichlids go with sand. Gravel sucks for cichlids to be frank lol


----------

